# Tamron 28-300 oder Sigma 28-300?



## marzipanschwein (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Besitze wie viele die Eos 300d und mit dem standard Objektiv  ist nun nicht all so viel Anzufangen und wollte fragen kennt jemand den Unterschiede der beiden oben genannten Objektive sind ja von ihren Groben Eigenschaften sehr Ähnlich .

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Sammeln können?
Welches ist besser?

Vielen Dank grüße Marko


----------



## franzi79 (1. März 2005)

zu den beiden objektiven hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden und hab sie beide auch nicht, aber ich fand diesen test ganz aufschlussreich:

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/objektive/300d_zoomtest.php

da ich kein geld fürn canon 70-200 2.8 habe, werde ich mir wohl das 75-300 4-5.6 zulegen. fand ich da im test ganz ok...

vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter. die seite kann ich auch so empfehlen. viele tipps gerade auch für die 300d.


----------



## marzipanschwein (16. März 2005)

Danke Dir!
Naja das 70-200 ist wirklich etwas zu teuer 
bei dem test hat das canon bei der Schärfe mit am besten abgeschnitten obwohl das tamron auch nicht viel schlechter war also tendiere ich nun mehr zu tamron danke dir nochmals 
Grüße MPS


----------

